# احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"



## ginajoojoo (31 يناير 2008)

شريط مدرسة التوبة للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية 
شريط جميل جدا
الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط 

المقدمة
ابى اناديك
حب العالم
غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
فرحك مالينى
سد منيع
كان مكانى
مدرسة التوبة
مين زيك
لايخزى

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5412254/3b43423b/_-_.html

الشريط فى لينك واحد مضغوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/36318685/7edbc168/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c6a8b826

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الحلو دة 
بحب فيه اوى ترنيمة مدرسه التوبه 
علشان كلمات هانى الحناوى 
ربنا يزيدك ويخرب بيت سبب بوظان النت 
عاوزين حاجات جديدة تانى ​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك

جارى التحميل​


----------



## man4truth (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

*شكرا على الشريط​*


----------



## FADESHIKO (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الجامد دة وانا اصلا بحب فيفيان


----------



## نشات جيد (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

شكر ع ترنمية​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*



> الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الحلو دة
> بحب فيه اوى ترنيمة مدرسه التوبه
> علشان كلمات هانى الحناوى
> ربنا يزيدك ويخرب بيت سبب بوظان النت
> عاوزين حاجات جديدة تانى



ميرسى يا جوجو على تشجيعك والشريط فعلا رائع..ربنا يستر وماتكونش بتدعى عليا :99:



> شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> جارى التحميل



ميرسى يا كاندى على تشجيعك وان شالله يكون الشريط عجبك



> شكرا على الشريط



ميرسى يا man4truth على مرورك وتشجيعك



> الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الجامد دة وانا اصلا بحب فيفيان



ميرسى يا فادى على مرورك وانا عارفة انك بتحب فيفيان 
والشريط ده اهداء خاص ليك



> شكر ع ترنمية


ميرسى يا نشأت على مرورك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نشات جيد (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

شكر جدا ع محبتكم


----------



## batates (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

ميرسى كتير قوووووووى


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

ربنا معكم  ربنا يحفظكم  من قلبى


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

ميرسى كتيير نشأت جيد & batates
على المرور والتشجيع ..ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم​


----------



## نشات جيد (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

ربنا معكم  اذكرونى  ف صلواتكم


----------



## wawa_smsm (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

شكر خاص جدا جدا ياجينا
أنا بحب صوت وترانيم فيفيان ,وأحب أتابع شرايطها كلها.
شكرا لتعبك ,وربنا يباركك.


----------



## جومان (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

انا عايز الشريط الخير ممكن ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*



> ربنا معكم اذكرونى ف صلواتكم


صلوات العدرا والقديسين تحفظك وتكون معاك



> شكر خاص جدا جدا ياجينا
> أنا بحب صوت وترانيم فيفيان ,وأحب أتابع شرايطها كلها.
> شكرا لتعبك ,وربنا يباركك.



ميرسى خالص يا wawa_smsm على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك



> انا عايز الشريط الخير ممكن



ممكن يا جومان تجيبلى اسم الشريط وانا احاول اجيبهولك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## bila (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*

thax


----------



## remonmoro (19 يونيو 2008)

*شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

*شريط * مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية

الترانيم هي :

المقدمة
ابى اناديك
حب العالم
غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
فرحك مالينى
سد منيع
كان مكانى
مدرسة التوبة
مين زيك
لايخزى

للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5738145/c4f03c1f/__-__.html*​

منقول للامانة​


----------



## عاطف عدلى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*



remonmoro قال:


> *شريط * مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية
> 
> الترانيم هي :
> 
> ...



بيرتيه


----------



## عاطف عدلى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

كيف اسمع الشريط


----------



## remonmoro (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

اذهب للينك بعد الضغط عليه
حمل ترنيمة ترنيمة بالضغط علي اسم الترنيمة ثم كلمة 
Download
الترنيمة هتنزل علي جهازك وتسمعها


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

شريط جميل جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على الشريط 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## yoyo2 (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: احدث شريط لفيفيان السودانية "مدرسة التوبة"*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الحلو دة
> بحب فيه اوى ترنيمة مدرسه التوبه
> علشان كلمات هانى الحناوى
> ربنا يزيدك ويخرب بيت سبب بوظان النت
> عاوزين حاجات جديدة تانى ​


نشكر تعب محبتك على هذه المجموعة الجميلة من الترانيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل

ميرسي يا جنجونة حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك وترجعلنا بالسلامة مشرفة اد الدنيا​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط جميل لكن تعرف انجح شريط لفيفان هو لحظة ضعف   مع ان شريط مدرسة التوبة جميل وخاصا ترنيمة مدرسة التوبة لكن لم يحقق نجاح المتوقع ومقياس نجاح الشريط بالنسبة لينا مش بس جودة المنتج ولكن بالمبيعات


----------



## نشات نجيب (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الحلو دة


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

شريط رائع ميرسي


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

_مشكووووووووووووووووور




​_


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## honeyy (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

شريط حلو اوووووووى


----------



## مايكل عزمي (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

شكرا على هذا الشريط


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

ميرسى ليك يا remonmoro​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

*مرسيه لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

ميرسى لك يا remonmoro
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط* مدرسة التوبة * فيفيان السودانية ( جميل جدا )*

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## احلام مفقوده (20 مايو 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## nano_lolo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا علي الشريط بجد روعة انا سمعتة عند عمتي وعجبني فبحملوا دلوقتي ممكن اطلب طلب ممكن تنزلوا شريط فاديه الجديد مليش غيرك


----------



## tony_goy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالرب يبركك


----------



## عيد فرنسيس (15 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا جينا على الشريط الحلو دة 
بحب فيه اوى ترنيمة مدرسه التوبه 
*علشان كلمات هانى الحناوى 
ربنا يزيدك ويخرب بيت سبب بوظان النت 
**عاوزين حاجات جديدة تانى* ​


----------



## صليب وفيق (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2010)

ميرسي علي الشريط
جميل جدا


----------



## toty sefo (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## tdv (6 يوليو 2010)

ما اجمل ان نخدم بمواهبنا لالهنا يسوع كما تفعل الاخت فيفيان الرب يعطيها بركة واثمار


----------



## nermeen1 (7 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------

